

Rumor: Apple placing bid on ARM Holdings - hackermom
http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard-business/article-23826703-city-aflame-with-takeover-talk-of-arm-and-xstrata.do

======
wlievens
duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1283935>

------
hackermom
An interesting detail to this that seems to have been left out is that Apple
co-founded ARM Holdings.

